# Mehrere Rechner anschließen



## cypreszhill (14. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe einen PC und ein Notebook und möchte beide an den Monitor, den Drucker, den Verstärker usw anschließen. Gibt es dafür einen Adapter mit dem man mehrere Rechner an die anderen Geräte anschließen kann? Denn ich möchte nicht jedesmal die ganzen Kabel umstecken, wenn ich einen anderen Rechner anschalte.

MfG
Alex


----------



## flashOr (14. Juli 2006)

Für Laptops heißt sowas Docking-Station. Ob es das auch für Desktop PC's gibt weiß ich nicht. (glaube nicht)


----------



## Johannes Postler (14. Juli 2006)

Nein, das heißt nicht Docking Station. Was du brauchst, ist ein KVM-Switch - der funktioniert allerdings nur für Keyboard, VGA und Maus (KVM).


----------



## cypreszhill (14. Juli 2006)

Johannes Postler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nein, das heißt nicht Docking Station. Was du brauchst, ist ein KVM-Switch - der funktioniert allerdings nur für Keyboard, VGA und Maus (KVM).



Und da gibt es nichts wo man noch zusätzlich andere Geräte anschließen kann?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. Juli 2006)

Es gibt auch Umschalter fuer Audio-Geraete und auch welche fuer Drucker. Du haettest dann also quasi 3 Boxen da stehen.


----------



## Dr Dau (14. Juli 2006)

Hallo!


			
				Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du haettest dann also quasi 3 Boxen da stehen.


Oder auch nur 2..... guckst Du z.b. hier.
Dass an-/anstöpseln am Notebook bleibt Dir trotzdem nicht erspart..... aber zumindest brauchst Du nicht mehr ständig unter den Tisch krabbeln. 
Du könntest natürlich an den Switch auch eine Dockingstation anschliessen (sofern es eine für Dein Notebook gibt)..... dann brauchst Du das Notebook dort nur reinschieben.
Für den Drucker (sofern es kein Multifunktionsgerät ist) könnte man auch einen Printserver nehmen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## cypreszhill (14. Juli 2006)

So wie ich das sehe, kann man mit diesem Switch Maus, Tastatur, Monitor und Audio anschließen. Ist es auch möglich, dass man noch das LAN-Label über einen Switch an beide Rechner anschließen kann?


----------



## Lukas Postler (14. Juli 2006)

Ja mit einem normalen Switch natürlich...

[edit]Ups, das war wohl der falsche Account. Ich bin eigentlich mein Bruder...[/edit]


----------



## ulf123 (17. Juli 2006)

Also am Besten ist

Docking-Station (optional vereinfacht nur das ganze kabel gewürrr)
KVMA Switch (Keyboard-Video-Maus-Audio) 
Print Switch
LAN Switch 
und ne menge Kabel...

also ich würde es nicht machen,,, da haste dann ne menge an geräten rumstehen... und das sind auch kosten... also zuviel aufwand meine ich...


----------



## cypreszhill (17. Juli 2006)

ulf123 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also am Besten ist
> 
> Docking-Station (optional vereinfacht nur das ganze kabel gewürrr)
> KVMA Switch (Keyboard-Video-Maus-Audio)
> ...


Ich finde es ist mehr Aufwand, wenn man jedes mal die Kabel umstecken muss.
Einen LAN-Swicth habe ich schon, aber der steht im Dach und die Netzwerkkabel sind durch die Wand verlegt. Kann ich da dann einfach einen zweiten Switch hinstellen der das Kabel nochmal splittet?


----------



## Johannes Postler (17. Juli 2006)

Im Normalfall (wenn der neue Switch Uplinking unterstützt), ja.


----------



## ulf123 (17. Juli 2006)

joa eigentlich schon

die neuen switch unterstützten auf jedem port sogar den UPLINK bei alten gibt es meist einen externen UPLINKPORT.. und wenn nicht geht musst de noch ein Crossoverkabel zwischen schalten.. aber  wenn du dir n neuen holst wird das kein problem sein


----------

